# Check this out..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-SLOT-CAR-CUS...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

this seller must be on crack or .... 


Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*But Wes...*

It has (not thin) tires and Free Shipping! :woohoo: nd:woohoo:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Funny*

Thats another seller to add to my DO NOT BUY FROM list. LOL 
Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Actually, this guy bought the Herbie tjet I had for sale a couple weeks ago. Paid instantly right after the auction.

Looks like he acquired another Herbie as this is not the one I sold him -- I put Vincent wheels on that one. Looks like he is just trying to turn a few quick bucks . . . buyer beware!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I was gonna buy it but the track told me not to!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The hilarious part is the freudian slip.

Note the track picture. It says "BEWARE" in big red letters! 

Hahahahahahaha what a nimrod.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

If you miss out on the cool track set, console yourself with this RARE FIND:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-SLOT-CAR-RAR...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:freak:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LMAO Right now guys. I won't buy from him thats for sure. (BE WARE !!) I love that.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

You'll want to jump on this one and the rest of what he is selling. I can never understand how people that claim to know nothing about the item they are selling, sell them for such a high price....

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-SLOT-CA...yZ164788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*More Minty Freshness*



martybauer31 said:


> You'll want to jump on this one and the rest of what he is selling. I can never understand how people that claim to know nothing about the item they are selling, sell them for such a high price....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-SLOT-CA...yZ164788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Wow, it's hard to find a McLaren in such minty condition. Check out the VINTAGE SLOT CAR A/FX AFX PORSCHE AUDI _EXTREMELY GOOD _that is only missing decals on one side:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-SLOT-CA...yZ164788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

In case that one doesn't just blow you away, there's always this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-SLOT-CA...yZ164788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This one is only missing the front splitter and rear wing decal which once again qualifies it as _EXTREMELY-GOOD_. I need to dump all my crappy cars that have complete decals and bodies. This stuff is the bomb!

PT Barnum has to be smiling at folks like this... :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely smokin something...... rr


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Funny how all of his cars start at the same price !!! Ineed to gather up all my craop and do the same thing ...... Nah just kidding . I never get rid of anything ! But this guy cracks me up ! Still laughing , this is a really good thread !


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Just Tragic*

Check out the sweetness below:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-SLOT-CA...yZ164788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This bad boy has a little bit of its silver paint left. Naturally, it is _EXTREMELY-GOOD-CONDITION_. The dealer noted that this jewel does not have AFX on the bottom, it has "7". Makes it super rare...

This is really breaking my heart. These awesome listings have... zero bids. Where is the love?

:freak::freak::freak:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Resin, I love the part about it appearing to not have any damage but it has a strap clearly visiblr in the photos to keep the body on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Remember his otherone, (BEWARE ?) LOL 
I am gonna high bid this one he is breaking my heart !
Cmon resin , which one are you gonna bid on? LOL:woohoo:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some of these listings just kill me. I'm just glad I'm not a newbee and was around back in the day when I could get one for $3.00.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

since ebay started Everyone thinks ALL slotcars are worth a fortune, what a shame.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> since ebay started Everyone thinks ALL slotcars are worth a fortune, what a shame.


They are.

Christmas is here, let the bidding begin.

Rich


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mine!*



ScottD961 said:


> Resin, I love the part about it appearing to not have any damage but it has a strap clearly visiblr in the photos to keep the body on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Remember his otherone, (BEWARE ?) LOL
> I am gonna high bid this one he is breaking my heart !
> Cmon resin , which one are you gonna bid on? LOL:woohoo:


Man, I just thought Bob's book missed the way rare strap version of the Cheetah. These were made in Lambamb.

OK Scott, I'm going spill the beans. I gotta have this minty fresh item:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-SLOT-CA...yZ164788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Could this be the mondo rare Steve McQueen "Le Mans" movie accident car version of the AFX Gulf Porsche 917K? No, that was car 20 with the Jo Siffert stripe that curved out at the front. (see attached pic.)

How many _EXTREMELY-GOOD-CONDITION _cars can one find that have over half of a front right tire? I still can not believe this dealer has zero bids. Everybody must be like me - waiting for that last second bid... 

The cool thing is that one delaer has provided a wealth of entertainment. This is even better than 8 year old-16 year old gymnists!!! 

:freak: :freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Let the bidding begin? Christmas, heck. Some guy walked into the train store in Pensacola with a late 1960's Lionel kid's starter train set - the kind where the loco body is one piece solid plastic - in a box with about 12 pieces of track. "Played with." He wanted to sell so he could buy a HOUSE. 

Clearly it is time to reapraise my collection........ with the market so good I could sell a few and get that Ferrari I always wanted.

Well, at least ebay is making their listing fees!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

God , you two are killing me right now ! I am laughing so hard I can't even see straight ! I think you might have missed that ultra rare Cheetah in Bobs book Resin , Look in the rare minty strap attaching section.

Yeah I think I might have to hire an appraiser and see if I can unload, I Mean ,um, sell my rare collection and buy that 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO I have always lusted after Splitter ! I'll keep you posted guys !


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I almost want to email this guy and say "you're kidding right?" Wow is all I can say. I just stumbled onto this post this morning and I thought my coffee was laced with something outside of the normal heap of caffeine...... Nope not this time, just checked. Of the cars he's selling the only thing that could possibly go for $50 would be that ice cream truck (I think but I'm not a t-jet guy) and that would only be if it was in mint condition from what I've seen on steal-bay.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I actually did email him, he has yet to reply..... He said in his listing if people have comments or can help identify what he has to let him know.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I got a reply from the seller, it appears he has been flamed quite a bit about these auctions:

Marty, I have received several very nasty emails about these cars so wanted to thank you for being such a gentleman. The consignor wanted to start the bidding at that price and I know nothing about these cars so listd according to his wishes. Thanks for taking the time to share your expertise and the friendly manner in which you chose to do so. Regards, Bill


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> If you miss out on the cool track set, console yourself with this RARE FIND:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-SLOT-CAR-RAR...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> :freak:


http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-SLOT-CAR-CUS...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It is cheap - er now


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Is it dead yet?...better poke it with a stick!*



martybauer31 said:


> I got a reply from the seller, it appears he has been flamed quite a bit about these auctions:
> 
> Marty, I have received several very nasty emails about these cars so wanted to thank you for being such a gentleman. The consignor wanted to start the bidding at that price and I know nothing about these cars so listd according to his wishes. Thanks for taking the time to share your expertise and the friendly manner in which you chose to do so. Regards, Bill


Hahahahaha! thanx for that dose of humility big fellah....Geez dad can we go play 'lil cars now?

Fine ya shamed us Marty and rightfully so :thumbsup:, however; I generally dont buy into the whole poor me dont know nuthin about shinola ploy. AKA "the dead leg". Kinda bugs me when folks lead in with that phrase....ya know? The type of auction that I fan right on by...'cept that it is being patte'd here fer target practice. 

It's almost as funny as watching a bunch of slot-tards pound a rotting horse carcass into a gooey paste.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-SLOT-CAR-CUS...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> It is cheap - er now


whooo 10.00 discount??!!!!

Wes


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL Bill.... I promise I wasn't trying to shame anyone, as I have to admit I don't know that I really buy it either. I think maybe my tongue lashing was a just little less than everyone elses, which begs the question.... how is that possible? Maybe I need to step up my game!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> It's almost as funny as watching a bunch of slot-tards pound a rotting horse carcass into a gooey paste.


Gooey horse paste is a delicacy in some parts, Bill. I wish I could find some now for tomorrow’s barbeque. It tastes great on Ritz crackers – yummy! :hat:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Hahahahaha! thanx for that dose of humility big fellah....Geez dad can we go play 'lil cars now?
> 
> Fine ya shamed us Marty and rightfully so :thumbsup:, however; I generally dont buy into the whole poor me dont know nuthin about shinola ploy. AKA "the dead leg". Kinda bugs me when folks lead in with that phrase....ya know? The type of auction that I fan right on by...'cept that it is being patte'd here fer target practice.
> 
> It's almost as funny as watching a bunch of slot-tards pound a rotting horse carcass into a gooey paste.


Right on Bill ! I mean if you are selling stuff then how do you expect people to bid on it if you don't know what it is, or what it's for ' who made it .....etc etc. 
I mean cmon do you have eyes? If so , did you use them to examine wht it is you are offering for sale ? I saw his stuff on there and passed it right on by.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*678*



WesJY said:


> whooo 10.00 discount??!!!!
> 
> Wes


Wes,

Anyone with 666 (sorry but, had to type this way for understanding purposes) in their sellers name can't be trusted in my book. Like buying from SATAN himself. I can't even type that at work. Label fittings 111, 222, 333, 444, 555, 678, 888, 999...etc 

Bob...not preaching but, man that is EXTREAM to me...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

DO they sell horse paste on ebad


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I prefer home made*

Sorry Rich, the GOOD gooey horse paste can only be aquired by scraping it off your Levis after a good pony pummeling right here on Hobby Talk. :thumbsup:

So bring yer favorite pokin' stick!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'm ready....*

So, what day does "Whacking Day" fall on this year anyway?? nd


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

From $41 to $39.95 to $49.95, WOW He is smoking some GOOD crack


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> From $41 to $39.95 to $49.95, WOW He is smoking some GOOD crack


He has to make his fees back for the "no sale".


----------

